# Best oils for an acne fighting soap?



## Navaria (Mar 25, 2016)

My 14 year old fights with acne (mainly blackheads) something awful. I'm trying to formulate a soap that will help with this. The first soap I tried dried his skin out really bad and didn't do a thing for his spots. Here's what I've come up with after countless hours reading every halfway reputable source I could find online. How does this look to you guys? Am I on the right track? And suggestions for changes?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Mar 25, 2016)

From what I've read, you should go very low on cleansing for a facial soap. In fact, the more gentle cleansing the better. 

I also read neem oil is usually used lower (way lower) than 50%. From what I've gleamed through reading, it stinks to high heaven. 

I'm sure other people would chime in soon. You might want to try a very simple soap first with low cleansing. I also hear activated charcoal and tea tree work well so you may want to try that if a very simple bar doesn't work first.


----------



## Navaria (Mar 25, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> From what I've read, you should go very low on cleansing for a facial soap. In fact, the more gentle cleansing the better.
> 
> I also read neem oil is usually used lower (way lower) than 50%. From what I've gleamed through reading, it stinks to high heaven.
> 
> I'm sure other people would chime in soon. You might want to try a very simple soap first with low cleansing. I also hear activated charcoal and tea tree work well so you may want to try that if a very simple bar doesn't work first.


We don't actually mind the smell of Neem oil. I made him a lotion with it as the only oil already. It's not great mind you, but I've smelled a lot worse lol. 
So you think I should reduce the coconut and Neem oils both? Do you have any recommendations for replacements? From what I've read he needs a soap high in linoleic acids to break up his natural sebum which is probably too thick. 
I planned on using bentonite clay and an EO blend that has tea tree oil in it. He's such a handsome kid but I'm afraid he's going to end up with scars from the acne :sad:


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 25, 2016)

Too much coconut for a facial soap. I would add some avocado or olive. You want something that will gently cleanse and not strip all the oils. Too cleansing will just produce more oils.  Also some activated charcoal and tea tree.


----------



## paillo (Mar 25, 2016)

I too would be leery of that much neem, and agree, it would likely smell nasty. As for cottonseed oil I'd worry about rancidity and comedogenic potential.  Hemp oil I love, but would watch out for DOS.  

I make a facial salt bar with activated charcoal, Dead Sea mud, coconut milk and tea tree EO. It outsells everything I make by at least 10 to 1. Favorite formula CO, apricot kernel, castor, 80% salt. Black as midnight and works even on my unrelentingly acne-prone skin.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Navaria,

I am a new official soaper as of January 3, 2016. I created my Neem soap on January 30, 2016 and love it.

Please keep your Neem under 5% - there is quite a bit of cautions and controversy over Neem on the skin.  Play it safe with a small batch and see how your skin reacts. Increase incrementally as desired.

Here are my oils and approximate percentages from 01-30-16 batch:
Almond 12
Beeswax 6
Castor 6
Cocoa Butter 3
Coconut 33
Neem 2.5
Rice bran 31
Rosehip .6
Stearic 6

1 ounce of honeydew melon FO
This was done at at 5% superfat

I am older and have combination skin - so I added the cocoa butter and ditched the colloidal oatmeal at the last second.

I also have charcoal, wheat grass powder and zinc for my skin in the recipe. you can see some of the zinc grains in the soap.

It stinks for about 5-6 weeks while curing - and has finally has started to calm down.

I like it.  Go for it... but please not at 50% - you'll never use it.











7 week cure, cut and planed
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/photo/albums/cp-suz-303.html
or

freshly cut beginning of Feb. here you can see the zinc that didn't micronize well
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/395050198544313046/


----------



## Navaria (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok. So lower the neem and coconut. And charcoal instead of the bentonite clay? I thought charcoal was drying?


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2016)

If soaps are not helping the acne, try Proactive.  It contains non-prescription medications specifically for acne prevention and treatment.  If that does not help, take him to a dermatologist.  Acne is about way more than cleansing the skin.  All the skin cleansing in the world can't overcome hormones and genetics.


----------



## Navaria (Mar 26, 2016)

Susie said:


> If soaps are not helping the acne, try Proactive. It contains non-prescription medications specifically for acne prevention and treatment. If that does not help, take him to a dermatologist. Acne is about way more than cleansing the skin. All the skin cleansing in the world can't overcome hormones and genetics.


 
We've used proactive. It didn't do anything really. I think the peroxide was too harsh for his skin. it dried him out, then his skin got even oilier to compensate.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 26, 2016)

The soap that worked the best for a friend of mine who struggled with cystic acne was 50% hazelnut, 25% coconut and 25% palm.  I think any high oleic oil will work in place of hazelnut but I haven't tried to replace it.  I wouldn't use neem oil myself for blackheads.  The most you will get from a soap is to find a combination of oils that won't make the problem worse. 

If you are battling mostly blackheads, consider visiting a dermatologist and getting a prescription for a product with high concentration of salicylic acid.  It would be similar to this one:
http://www.paulaschoice.com/shop/skin-care-categories/targeted-treatments/_/Resist-BHA-9.  The active ingredient is 9% salicylic acid dissolved in propylene glycol.  

I make a similar solution for my own use.  I only use it occasionally (once a week or less) around my nose to help reduce blackheads.  I wouldn't use it on a regular basis without the supervision of a dermatologist (particularly for a growing teen) even though it is sold in the US without a prescription like Proactive.    

You can read more about it here: https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/meds/a607072.html


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 26, 2016)

My peeps really like pine tar soap to help keep acne under control, but I'd send my kiddo to a dermatologist first to see what they have to say. If it's mainly blackheads, a professional doing extractions can make a world of difference - then it's a matter of finding which maintenance measures work best for his skin.  Check to see if your dermatologist has an esthetician on staff that does teen facials. 

It's so hard on teens to combat skin troubles along with all the regular teenage self consciousness.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Mar 26, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> The soap that worked the best for a friend of mine who struggled with cystic acne was 50% hazelnut, 25% coconut and 25% palm.  I think any high oleic oil will work in place of hazelnut but I haven't tried to replace it.  I wouldn't use neem oil myself for blackheads.  The most you will get from a soap is to find a combination of oils that won't make the problem worse.
> 
> If you are battling mostly blackheads, consider visiting a dermatologist and getting a prescription for a product with high concentration of salicylic acid.  It would be similar to this one:
> http://www.paulaschoice.com/shop/skin-care-categories/targeted-treatments/_/Resist-BHA-9.  The active ingredient is 9% salicylic acid dissolved in propylene glycol.
> ...



Wow - great stuff.  I really like your Hazelnut oleic info.

I bought some salicylic acid on-line to make scalpacin for my husband's dandruff (powder should be easier to control than crushing up a Bayer aspirin) but I still need some other ingredients.  In the mean time I've been adding a few drops of Neem Oil to his bottles of scalpacin and that has given him added value.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2016)

I use 27% of neem with 12% coconut oil in a bar that people with problems really like if their skin is also oily. The one for dry skin I use 8% coconut oil. The balance of the oils include grapeseed, shea, palm, castor, with an essential oil blend using eo's that are beneficial for the skin. I will warn you that neem oil traces very fast and 50% is really not necessary to use.


----------



## apples (Apr 1, 2016)

with such high superfat i'll try to avoid highly comedogenic oils, like coconut. some people actually use coconut oil for "oil cleansing" but it is just not working for me. i'm also looking for a good soap bar recipe. after a bit of research, i'm thinking: for cleanser - something mild and gentle is good (thought i'll try a shampoo bar recipe by Genny (avocado oil, castor oil, olive oil, shea butter, soybean oil), but probably remove shea and soybean...gotta work on the recipe a bit).

also, i've got my hands on some tea tree oil and was reading something about it online, thought i'll share. there are some suggestions on the remedies if you would like to give it a go: http://www.rd.com/health/wellness/tea-tree-oil-uses/. i'll make a blend using avocado oil as base, few drops of tea tree and few drops of patchouli - this is to dab on the acne.

i'm hoping these are gonna work for us...tell me what you think too. hope someone can share a good facial soap recipe that works for acne ~ thanks!


----------



## VonnieDeak (Apr 7, 2016)

*Acne Facial Bar Recipe*

Here is my recipe for the perfect facial bar for acne/oily skin.  It is rather drying but using an aloe vera gel and witch hazel toner afterwards will condition the skin.  Grapeseed oil and jojoba oils are the secret in this wonderful soap.  Jojoba oil is the oil closest to sebum and will break up the sebum easier than any other oil.

ACNE FACIAL BAR AND SHAMPOO BAR

Coconut Oil     8 oz.
Castor Oil       3 oz.
Grapeseed Oil 3 oz.
Jojoba Oil       2 oz.
Water           5.3oz.
Lye               2.4oz.
essential oil    1.0oz.

I suffer from severe acne (adult) and have very oily skin that attracts dirt.  I came up with this perfect bar that cleans my skin the best.  The only bad thing is it is really drying.  I use aloe on my skin after I clean it to condition and heal the bumps left from adult acne.  Mixing aloe with witch hazel makes the perfect toner.  I also use lemon 5 fold mixed with ylang ylang to scent this soap.  Both lemon 5 fold and ylang ylang is good for oily acne prone skin.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your recipe Vonnie


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 7, 2016)

VonnieDeak said:


> Here is my recipe for the perfect facial bar for acne/oily skin. It is rather drying but using an aloe vera gel and witch hazel toner afterwards will condition the skin. Grapeseed oil and jojoba oils are the secret in this wonderful soap. Jojoba oil is the oil closest to sebum and will break up the sebum easier than any other oil.
> 
> ACNE FACIAL BAR AND SHAMPOO BAR
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately the more you overstrip the oils the more it produces.  A low cleansing gentle bar would be much better.  Also, you really don't know what properties remain in the oils once mixed with lye.  We like to think they stick around though.

I prefer a Salt Bar 3 times a week.  I have had acne/adult acne since I was 11.  Salt Bars alternated with a mild soap has almost cleared my skin to the best condition it's been in in years.


----------



## paillo (Apr 7, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> Unfortunately the more you overstrip the oils the more it produces.  A low cleansing gentle bar would be much better.  Also, you really don't know what properties remain in the oils once mixed with lye.  We like to think they stick around though.
> 
> I prefer a Salt Bar 3 times a week.  I have had acne/adult acne since I was 11.  Salt Bars alternated with a mild soap has almost cleared my skin to the best condition it's been in in years.



Salt bars for me too, several times a week, I make mine with activated charcoal, Dead Sea mud, tea tree oil and a little lavender. It's pretty much kept my face clear for several years since I started making/using it. I alternate with a gentle Pink Himalayan salt bar once in a blue moon if my face even thinks about rosacea, which went away when I started using salt bars.

Vonnie, I too love using witch hazel/aloe as a toner. Same thing here, acne since I was 12, oily skin even at 62


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 7, 2016)

I put the same additives.  It's amazing how it's helped for sure. I'm 56.


----------



## kathrinakarolina87 (Feb 28, 2020)

Proactive did ZIP for me or any of my family!  Both my parents had oily skin so 3 out of 4 of us had breakouts & I had the worst!  Actually, I bought a facial steamer & it was AMAZING!  I did combine that with some sun exposure as that also helps tremendously & we're talking teenagers here so a bit of sun is not fatal!  I really doubt a home made soap will help.  Benzoyl peroxide helps too but my younger son had to go on Acutane & it was  a MIRACLE!  He would of had facial scarring if he didn't plus he was even getting boil like breakouts on his back & legs!  He never suffered again & he was on it for less than a year.  I'm in my 60's now & still have combination skin!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 28, 2020)

kathrinakarolina87 said:


> Proactive did ZIP for me or any of my family!  Both my parents had oily skin so 3 out of 4 of us had breakouts & I had the worst!  Actually, I bought a facial steamer & it was AMAZING!  I did combine that with some sun exposure as that also helps tremendously & we're talking teenagers here so a bit of sun is not fatal!  I really doubt a home made soap will help.  Benzoyl peroxide helps too but my younger son had to go on Acutane & it was  a MIRACLE!  He would of had facial scarring if he didn't plus he was even getting boil like breakouts on his back & legs!  He never suffered again & he was on it for less than a year.  I'm in my 60's now & still have combination skin!


This post is from 2016.  However, you’d be surprised. My soap has kept my skin mostly clear. I’m 60.  I tried everything growing up including accutane with no success.  You can doubt it all you want but the proof is in my and my girls skin.  My 82 year old mom uses my salt soap as well.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 28, 2020)

One salt soap helps one of my daughters that has problems with adult acne along with a foaming face wash I make and I make a pine tar with neem and charcoal that has problems with cystic acne. So yes, bar soap can help when nothing else does.


----------



## RDak (Mar 5, 2020)

Using tea tree oil at 1 tbl per pound of oil in place of any fragrance oil can help.

I have seen some recipes that go as high as 1 ounce of tea tree oil per pound of oil.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 5, 2020)

the only soap I found that really helped with my acne was a salt bar -and even then, it only seemed to help for a month. The biggest help to me is Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle repair. Frustrating to me that as a 20-35 year old struggling with acne (but no wrinkles) I never picked up this jar. It's not with the other acne stuff for whatever reason. 

https://www.neutrogena.com/skin/ski...m-fragrance-free-hyaluronic-acid/6811107.html


----------



## Arimara (Mar 5, 2020)

dixiedragon said:


> the only soap I found that really helped with my acne was a salt bar -and even then, it only seemed to help for a month. The biggest help to me is Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle repair. Frustrating to me that as a 20-35 year old struggling with acne (but no wrinkles) I never picked up this jar. It's not with the other acne stuff for whatever reason.
> 
> https://www.neutrogena.com/skin/ski...m-fragrance-free-hyaluronic-acid/6811107.html


There are certain ingredients that cream that do a more gentle treatment of acne than salicylic acid. It's not surprising. I started using The Creme Shop cleansers and for the most part, breakouts have been toned down.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 5, 2020)

The  mild salicylic helps me a bit. The max over the counter salicylic don't help me more than the mild, and really irritate my face. 

With the Rapid Wrinkle Repair, I had to stick it out for 2 months, though. Apparently the retinol brings all of the future pimples to the surface, so for about 2 months I had at least 1 bad, painful zit at all times and a few minor ones. But if I stick with it, it helps more than anything else I've ever tried.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 5, 2020)

@dixiedragon That's part of why I try to be careful myself. If I lean ever-so-slighty to the right or the left, that would be two months wasted with that cream. Since I tried The Creme Shop's green tea cleanser and a watermelon sleeping mask, I usually get an occasional white head every so often and usually if I slack off.


----------



## tractorgrl (Mar 6, 2020)

Aesthetician here. As much as I love creating soaps, I never suggest that people use them on their face. Yes, some can handle it, but many many cannot. The pH of soap is too high for fragile facial skin, especially skin with acne, rosacea, etc. So many "acne soap" formulas contain very drying ingredients which is the exact opposite of what you want for acne. You want to moisturize, moisturize, moisturize! I suggest a gentle facial cleanser and oil-free cream moisturizer and always SPF. If just being gentler to the skin does not clear it up, I would suggest a visit to an aesthetician (just for a good cleansing, extractions, and moisturizing treatment. Do not let them talk you into anything else!) If this does not work, I'd suggest a derm.  So much of acne is hormonal and genetic. Please, please, please no Proactiv, tea tree, vinegar, peroxide or any other drying treatment. Good luck, I've been there and it is no fun!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 6, 2020)

I use retinol creams and serum lately and yes, there is an adjustment period.  I’ve been using retinol from Sally Beauty for a couple years now thanks to my 83 year old mom.  It’s inexpensive but effective on this 60 year old skin.  Plus my soaps.


----------



## Astro (Mar 7, 2020)

With my nieces and nephews I discovered that the more you strip the oils, the worse the acne and blackheads get.  Two of them became increasingly allergic to off the shelf treatments as well and went to a dermatologist. After several medications with no lasting relief, he suggested using extra virgin olive oil on cotton wool as a cleanser wiped off with a clean tissue twice a day.  After a short period the blackheads started coming out from under the skin and the acne reduced significantly.  It worked for them and based on that, if you want to use soap I would go for a simple castille soap that cleans but moisturises.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 7, 2020)

Astro said:


> With my nieces and nephews I discovered that the more you strip the oils, the worse the acne and blackheads get.  Two of them became increasingly allergic to off the shelf treatments as well and went to a dermatologist. After several medications with no lasting relief, he suggested using extra virgin olive oil on cotton wool as a cleanser wiped off with a clean tissue twice a day.  After a short period the blackheads started coming out from under the skin and the acne reduced significantly.  It worked for them and based on that, if you want to use soap I would go for a simple castille soap that cleans but moisturises.


There's a huge difference between using oil on your skin and using a soap. The oil locks in some moisture while also pulling some impurities from the skin I imagine. Soap just strips oil off the skin with no added benefits of moisturizing, contrary to popular belief. Also, a true castile, depending on how it is made, is often harsh within the first few years and would likely worsen a bad case of acne.


----------

